# Can a Leopard gecko drink tapwater?



## WrinchyReptiles

Hi, I was wandering whether if it was safe for leopard geckos to drink tap water. I have been recieving contradictory information (like excessive chlorine etc.) 

What are your thoughts?:idea:


----------



## Scrimey

WrinchyReptiles said:


> Hi, I was wandering whether if it was safe for leopard geckos to drink tap water. I have been recieving contradictory information (like excessive chlorine etc.)
> 
> What are your thoughts?:idea:


I use tap water in my leopard gecko tank and also use it for misting other enclosure and they're all healthy and happy : victory:


----------



## clark60

*water*

I use bottled water or rain water.however I know people who let tap water sit around for 24 to 48 hours then use it


----------



## lucozade3000

Exo Terra : Aquatize / Terrarium Water Conditioner

I treat my tap water with this first.

-J


----------



## Mr Chad

I use tap water, they only drink small amounts and the water quality here is good. 

The water treatments for Leo's just normally add extra calcium- good stuff but not essential.


----------



## ChelsNLuke

It depends where you live, in a big city or town I'd use bottled, or use a conditioner, where I live (in the sticks) I use tap water, as there isn't as much chlorine in it, soft and hard water and all that stuffs

-Luke


----------



## mishka83

My area has soft water but I still use aquatize for all my reps, just to be sure.

In areas of hard water I would suggest using bottled water.


----------



## littlefoot

I use bottled water as our water is hard and i think i still would use it if the tap water was soft.


----------



## tremerz97

WrinchyReptiles said:


> Hi, I was wandering whether if it was safe for leopard geckos to drink tap water. I have been recieving contradictory information (like excessive chlorine etc.)
> 
> What are your thoughts?:idea:


dunno but ur box drop failed lol! (i do probably know but others have answered) lol


----------



## tetradite

Can somebody point me to something scientific that says tap water isn't a good idea? Genuine request, as I use untreated tap water but will gladly stop if someone can put some science in front of me.


----------



## GlassWalker

I've used untreated tap water with my cresties without problem. Well, other than the hard water leaving stain marks on the glass.

Since I started fishkeeping I've paid a lot more attention to what's in tap water. Chlorine will disappear on its own if the water is left uncovered for a while, say, overnight. Chloramines, if used, wont go any time soon. But water treatment products will usually neutralise that.

If you're in a hard water area the minerals present in the water may even be beneficial.


----------

